# Can we all say "ew" now?



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

So I go out into the yard, right? I'm making sure the dogs go to the bathroom before it starts raining again, right? And I see Jasmine chewing on something (as always) until I realize I see something that looks like a soggy feather, or fur. 

So, being scared to death about what happened the last time Ori ate a dead pigeon, I frantically scraped whatever it was from her mouth (which she tried to stop me from doing) and I see the half chewed carcass of either a small bird, or a mouse lying in the grass. 

So, can we all say "ew" now?

P.S. Yes, I'm about to remove it...using my disposable gloves. I'm not touching that thing bare-skinned again. Yuck!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I'd say eeeeeee-yewwwwwww!


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Yeah, "ew" just really doesn't cut it in this case. Lesson learned...remove things from The Tornado's mouth with gloves on.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Oh, Ori, I think you won't be able to give your person kisses for a little while. 

It is "eeeww" indeed ... even though I am not sure I would not choose that over a good-sized piece of slobbery poop (nicely given in hand with a "drop it").


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

I remember having the same "ew" experience when Maggie was young but I didn't have any gloves handy to use when getting all the feathers out of her mouth


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max came running happily into the house the other day - and plopped down to start chewing - a rabbit bone, I think. EWWWWWWWWWWWWWW

You have my deepest sympathies


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Ori was actually the innocent one in all of this, it was Jasmine being the culprit this time. Though I'm not sure if she killed it, or if the poor thing was already dead when she'd started devouring it. Turns out it was a baby bird. 

I tried the "drop it" command, but she was determined not to let me have it and almost went racing off with it, I had to hold her by the collar.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

OK, so you all will like this one. I was walking Brooks and he dipped his head down toward the grass and I realized he was trying to get something which looked to me very much like poop so I jerked his leash and we walked away. 
I wasn't sure if he had or hadn't quite gotten it in his mouth. When we got into the car, he was in the back seat and I leaned my head toward his face because I wanted to smell to see if he had actually gotten it in his mouth.
Of course he thought I wanted a kiss, so he obliged me. And yes, he had gotten poop in his mouth


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh, Ignutah...I could not imagine how that would affect me. I feel physically ill now as it is and must have scrubbed my hands twice already. But a kiss from a poop-mouth? Nuh-uh...I'd be in the ER trying to convince them I've contracted parvo.

There's another great reason for owners to pick up after their dogs.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

OMG I feel your pain! And yes, a BIG EWWWWW! Lacey did the exact same thing a couple of months ago with a vole. I heard her crunching on something! No WAY was I going to go digging into her mouth! YUCK!


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Here is another good one. My sister-in-law had a female golden, and she liked the "treasures" in the back yard. One winter day, she came in with a "poopsicle" in her mouth, but my sister-in-law thought that it was a stick or something. She told her to "drop it", which of course she did, but as it was frozen, it slid totally across the kitchen floor and wound up under a kitchen cabinet! Talk about ewwwwwwwww!


----------



## mpewe (Jul 19, 2012)

My mom's golden mix Lola loves chewing on frozen horse poop. Not sure what the appeal in that is....but in the winter they end up all over the yard. She is also the one who thinks she is a cat and catches ground squirrels and gophers then carries them around for days in her mouth (until they're very disgusting), very proud of her kills. Then she thinks you want them and tries to give them to you.....ew.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Here's a gross/"funny" one:

A past boyfriend adopted a toy poodle of mine. I had moved out of town, and 2 months later he emails me saying that he had let Rusty out his back door into the fenced-in yard in the early morning to do his business. Then my BF went back to to bed.

Some time later he awoke to Rusty sitting on his stomach with a dead baby bunny laying on his (my BF's) chest! Rusty's "grinning" from ear to ear and wagging his tail! 

Talk about G-R-O-S-S!! :yuck:


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Molly would not drop these type of "treasures" for anything I usually have on hand. She has eaten an entire decaying rat.. thank goodness she's fine. Once during a walk she picked up a squirrel that had probably been run over like 200 times. It was flat and it was pretty much bones and fur left. There was no way I was going to touch that and she wouldn't drop it for any of the treats I had, so I actually had to walk all the way home with a dead squirrel in Mo's mouth. When we got home I closed the door on her leash and locked her outside and frantically dug in the fridge for something she would go crazy for, cut a big section of watermelon, and opened the door and she finally dropped the squirrel. She wasn't allowed to go outside again until my bf came home to bag the thing up.


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lola looks at these as special treats! It is a dogs world you know!:doh::yuck:


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max once brought home a frozen solid woodchuck. I think it was almost as big as he was at the time. He wasn't allowed outside till hubby got home and buried that one! 
ewwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

laprincessa said:


> Max once brought home a frozen solid woodchuck. I think it was almost as big as he was at the time. He wasn't allowed outside till hubby got home and buried that one!
> ewwwwwwwwwwww


Thanks for the chuckle!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

My Skyler has become quite the turtle hunter, she brings me one about once a week. I was taking the trash to the road, and Skyler comes out of the woods as proud as punch! I put out my hands so she can give me the turtle, and I can release it; it is a WOODCHUCK HEAD!!!!!!!!! EEEEEWWWWWWWWW! Calvin had two bite marks on his nose, so I assume he killed it, and she brought me the prize!!! Next day I was given the gift of a woodcheck leg, then a tail, then a little hand. I keep lots of paper towels and ziplock bags on hand!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I like this thread, disposable gloves and all  I get the Ewwww you gals get (sounds chauvinistic of me) but as a guy a shrug of the shoulders is about it for me.

Wait till they bring you a screaming baby bunny  Those little buggers are loud.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> My Skyler has become quite the turtle hunter, she brings me one about once a week. I was taking the trash to the road, and Skyler comes out of the woods as proud as punch! I put out my hands so she can give me the turtle, and I can release it; it is a WOODCHUCK HEAD!!!!!!!!! EEEEEWWWWWWWWW! Calvin had two bite marks on his nose, so I assume he killed it, and she brought me the prize!!! Next day I was given the gift of a woodcheck leg, then a tail, then a little hand. I keep lots of paper towels and ziplock bags on hand!



:roflmao:Sorry but that was a good laugh. What little adventurous dogs you have. A woodchuck head.....:bowl:


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Its always something gross with these dogs!!!


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

GoldenCamper said:


> I like this thread, disposable gloves and all  I get the Ewwww you gals get (sounds chauvinistic of me) but as a guy a shrug of the shoulders is about it for me.
> 
> Wait till they bring you a screaming baby bunny  Those little buggers are loud.


Oh I remember well the time Max came flying into the house, zoomed into the family room and started tossing "something" around - a freshly killed, still warm, MOUSE!

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEKKKKKKKKKK

God, I love my husband


----------



## Tailer'sFolks (Feb 27, 2007)

Yupper, but they dont squeak fer very long


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Well today, my little hunter brought a freshly killed possom, and dropped it on my lap. Didn't know I could still move that fast.......EWWWWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

GoldenMum said:


> Well today, my little hunter brought a freshly killed possom, and dropped it on my lap. Didn't know I could still move that fast.......EWWWWWWWWWWWW!


All I can say is.... Y-U-C-K!! :bowl: (But couldn't resist a giggle at your moving that fast.....I'd be the same way!) :curtain:


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Darn, I thought I was posting response to this thread but looks like I posted it in Karen519 thread "so upset right now". Guess I need a nap


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

Love the stories but oh so gross!! The poop breath kiss makes me want to hurl! Lol !!


----------

